# Little Dell - 10/18



## Hallsy86 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey guys,
I made it up to Little Dell for the first time today. Beautiful morning. I got up there about 8:20 and the water was like glass and there were quite a few trout jumping. I ended up fishing on the other side of the lake across from the parking lot. I caught 3 ok sized cutthroat using a gold Blue Fox, size 2. I tried out a Strike King red eye shad for a little bit but didn't have any luck with it. I stayed for a couple of hours and the fish were still jumping when I left.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work. Looks like you were in the right area. Didn't get lucky on a brook trout, eh?


----------



## Hallsy86 (Sep 27, 2014)

I was really hoping for a brook! Is there many in there?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hallsy86 said:


> I was really hoping for a brook! Is there many in there?


No. Not with all those skinny, needless cutts swimming about taking up valuable space. If you do luck into a brook, it could be decent though.


----------



## Hallsy86 (Sep 27, 2014)

That's what I figured. I didn't mind as I've never caught cutthroat before but next time I'll try to get somewhere with a little more variety.


----------

